# Itzehoe



## plattbarft (23. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand ein paar interessante Strecken im Umkreis von Itzehoe?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Mai 2010)

Nein, ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Gegend um Itzehoe äussert unspannend. Allerdings Richtung Aukrug durch den Naturpark oder Elbe auf dem Ochsenweg entlang ist es ganz nett aber technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll:
http://www.radtour4u.de/ochsenweg.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Mai 2010)

OT
@ Sven
Danke, Du hast mir völlig überraschend mit Deinem Link bei meiner Urlaubsplanung geholfen. Die Grenzroute kannte ich. Sie ist reizvoll, mir aber zu kurz. Nun kombiniere ich mit dem Ochsenweg. Dann passt es! Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo bagdad-biker,

gern geschehen 
..nur erwarte nicht zuviel. Der Ochsenweg ist eher zum Radwandern, zwischendurch gibt es zwar mal ein paar schmale trails, die versandet sind aber so richtig aufregend ist es nicht...eher Feld- und Wirtschaftswege.

Strecke ist auch weitgehend ausgeschildert aber achte besser auch auf das richtige Kartenmaterial und folge hier dem Weg!!! Leider wurde nämlich in den letzten Jahren einiges "begradigt" sodass nicht alle Karten den "alten schönen Stand" haben.

Empfehlenswert:
http://www.esterbauer.com/db_rtb_detail.php?buecher_code=OX

Schönen Urlaub!!
Gruß
Sven

p.s.: ich bin den Weg schon zum Teil von Kiel aus gefahren, macht echt Spaß...speziell im Naturpark Aukrug in der Heidelandschaft.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Mai 2010)

Feld- und Wirtschaftswege reichen mir vollkommen aus. Zudem bin ich ja nicht gezwungen starr auf dem Weg zu bleiben. Geht irgendwo ein verlockender Weg/Trail ab, so kann ich ihm folgen um dann später die eigentliche Richtung wieder einzuschlagen. Grobe Planung ist den Ochsenweg Bad Bramstedt bis Flensburg. Ob ich ihm dann weiter folge, entscheide ich vor Ort nach Lust und Laune. Wenn ja schlage ich einen Bogen zurück. Denn in jedem Falle will ich dann den Grenzweg Richtung Westen und zurück über den Nordseeküstenradweg bis nach Hamburg fahren. Mir geht es dabei mehr um Land und Leute, um Natur erleben etc, als ums Trailsurfen. 
Mitte August geht es los. Ich werd dann in meinem Blog berichten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Mai 2010)

Geniale Idee...ich hab eine RaceAcrossSchleswigH. schon mal mit 14 gemacht, damals mit 'nem Kumpel von Jugendherberge zu Jugendherberge. Würde sowas irgendwann gerne auch mal wiederholen mit Packtaschen und Schlafsack.
Eigentlich habe ich aber auch noch vor, den Elbewanderweg von HH bis Dresden zu fahren und meinen Bruder zu besuchen...den hats da seit 10 Jahren hin verschlagen.

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## smokeblowa (25. Mai 2010)

@ Bagdad
Sag mal, kann ich mich bei Deinem Urlaub einklinken?
Ich wollte den Ochsenweg von FL nach BB eigentlich zu Fuss marschieren und unter freiem Himmel übernachten. Aber mit Bike...


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. Mai 2010)

Meinen Urlaub hab ich bereits in der Fa.eingereicht. 14/15.08 gehts los.
Prinzipiell hätte ich nichts gegen Gesellschaft. Dazu wäre es aber sinnvoll vorab noch einige gemeinsame Touren zu unternehmen (Samstag Wahlstedt?). Denn die neben einem in etwa gleichem Leistungslevel, sollte vorallem auch die Chemie stimmen. Man wäre dann ja doch einige Tage gemeinsam on tour. Da kriegt man sich schnell in die Haare.
Da das ganze aber hier völlig Off topic ist, werde ich im Reiseunterforum mal ein entsprechendes Thema eröffnen.


----------



## smokeblowa (26. Mai 2010)

In der Zeit gehts bei mir leider überhaupt nicht!

Ansonsten hast Du recht, wobei ich recht pflegeleicht bin, Gebrauchsanweise steht aufm Wäschezettel im Trikot


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. Mai 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich aber auch noch vor, den Elbewanderweg von HH bis Dresden zu fahren und meinen Bruder zu besuchen...
> Viel Spaß!!



Dann guck mal hier
http://radmeile.de/radreisen/auf-dem-elbradweg-von-hamburg-nach-dresden.html


----------



## plattbarft (22. Juni 2010)

Mal zurück zum Thema.
Naturpark Aukrug scheint interessant werden zu können.
Habe gestern ein paar nette Trails südlich von Aukrug Innien entdeckt.
Kennt jemand die Gegend näher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chebu (3. August 2010)

@Threadstarter: Schon 1,5 Monate her, aber ich klink mich mal trotzdem ein:  Vllt. kann man sich mal treffen und gemeinsam die Gegend erkunden. Bin als Zugezogener auch noch am Auskuntschaften im Raum IZ.


----------



## plattbarft (3. August 2010)

Klingt gut.
Zur Zeit ist leider meine Gabel defekt.
Wenn alles klappt bring ich das am WE wieder in Ordnung.
Melde mich wenn's wieder "läuft".


----------



## sramx9 (6. August 2010)

also bei aukrug / boxberg kann man kurz und knackig fahren. oben im wald bisschen die wutz fliegen lassen - aber halt nur 1 - 2 minuten und dann wieder hoch. aber dafür teilweise technisch gar nicht so uninteressant- oben im wald kann / muss man halt immer hin und her fahren. zumindest die gegend die ich kenne

gruß
jörg


----------



## plattbarft (7. August 2010)

Am WE ist da meist erhöhtes Wandereraufkommen, da geht biken gar nicht.
Nutzen den "Berg" hin und wieder mal als Bestandteil einer kleinen Feierabendrunde.
Rückweg dann über die Lübsche Trade - nette Forstautobahn.


----------



## Chebu (7. August 2010)

Ich bin gestern mal spaßeshalber durch Wacken gefahren. Out of control sag ich nur... ^^

Was macht deine Gabel? Evtl. will ich Sonntag nochmal in Ruhe ein paar Wälder erkunden....


----------



## plattbarft (7. August 2010)

Gabel ist noch nicht ganz ok, aber fahrbereit.
Gibt da noch ein Problem mit der Motion Control Einheit.

Ich hätte Lust am Sonntag Nachmittag (bei entsprechenden Wetter) mal den Naturpark Aukrug zu erkunden. Kenne mich da selber noch nicht so aus, scheint aber interessant zu sein.
Also wird es 'ne unterhaltsame Orientierungsfahrt mit Karte.

Start plane ich so gegen 15:00 Uhr.
Mögliches Treffen wäre in Hennstedt (Nähe Lockstedt), beim Bäcker in dem Ort.

Bin morgen zuletzt gegen 12:00 Uhr online, für eventuelle Zu- oder Absagen (auch meinerseits).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chebu (8. August 2010)

Moin! Passt mir zeitlich leider nicht. Nächstes mal aber!


----------



## plattbarft (8. August 2010)

Habe überraschend Besuch bekommen (keine Biker).
Start also ungewiss.
Verschieben wir die Tour.
Eventuell könnte kommendes WE passen.


----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

War eben mal am Boxberg. ( Durch den thread mal wieder dran erinnert worden )
hin - 2mal den Hügel hoch bis zum Wald - und wieder heim.  
Aufkommen an Spaziergängern hielt sich in Grenzen. 

gruß
Jörg


----------



## plattbarft (20. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> War eben mal am Boxberg. ( Durch den thread mal wieder dran erinnert worden )
> hin - 2mal den Hügel hoch bis zum Wald - und wieder heim.
> Aufkommen an Spaziergängern hielt sich in Grenzen.



War die Tage auch mal wieder auf dem "Berg". Macht schon Spaß, das Ding zu umkurven. Habe 'ne kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie gern da Biker gesehen sind.
Ist schließlich ausgewiesenes Wandergebiet. Meines Wissens ist der B-Berg auch in Privatbesitz.


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2010)

War erst 3-4 mal da. Auch mal am Restaurant geparkt. Hat noch nie jemand was gesagt. Wenn dann nur nette, kurze Unterhaltungen mit den Spaziergängern gehabt. Fahre da aber auch nicht wie ne angeschossene Wildsau.


----------



## plattbarft (20. August 2010)

War freundlich ist, dem kann auch kaum jemand böse sein.

Werde bei entsprechender Wetterlage am We 28.+29.8 endlich mal unseren Naturpark Aukrug näher unter die Lupe nehmen.
Falls sich jemand einklinken will, melden zwecks Terminabsprache.


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2010)

Ebend. Wie man auf den Boxberg hinaufruft so schallt es hinunter - oder wie heißt es ?

Ich bin ab nächstem WE im Urlaub. Mal bisschen "richtig" biken


----------



## plattbarft (20. August 2010)

Schönen Urlaub, vielleicht später mal.

Segeberger Forst, damals, war ja auch 'ne feine Tour...


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2010)

War ne gute Tour. Hätte zur Vorbereitung gerne paar mehr gemacht.


----------



## plattbarft (24. September 2010)

Erkunde auf wirren Touren den Naturpark Aukrug.
Sieht nach 'ner netten Ecke aus








Nur wenn sich dann noch Ziegen in den Weg stellen...





Also, wer Lust auf Entdeckungsfahrten hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (17. Mai 2011)

Es geht was in und um Itzehoe.
Das das richtig gut!
Schaut mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495487&page=3&highlight=itzehoe


----------

